# Quiet Forum?



## Phase (Dec 27, 2012)

This forum seems oddly quiet. Im a member of a few other forums (different sports) and most are very busy.

So is this place just getting going or is it burnt out??

It would be a shame to see a UK based MMA forum failing, when you consider the amount of UK fans and people who train.

Thoughts???

J


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Oct 25, 2008)

As you can see by my join date, I've been reading this forum for a while ( though I dont post very much ).

It used to be a different story, there were a few regulars constantly posting and people coming and going all over the place. It really is amazing to see that its got to this level now. As to why, I'm not really sure. I've noticed the same patterns where someone would join, do nothing but post on here for a couple of months, then seem to get bored and dissapear. Also, at that time, Dana White was really pushing the UK market and there were four odd UFC events in the UK every year. Nowadays, there as rare as an eclipse, and interest seems to reflect that.

I have to admit, with the way the UFC is being run, the events and the excitement seem very watered down and I'm not as into MMA as I used to be. Its hard to explain to someone who only found out about MMA in the last couple of years, but the sport felt a lot more special when there were less fighters, less events, less titles, less divisions, and it actually felt like it was being run on passion not chasing money, but thats the way its gone as its gotten bigger.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The forum has been managed by different people do varying degrees over the past few years and I think that that lack of stability resulted in mangement issues e.g. keeping on top of spam etc. However, it is finally stable! So hopefully, over time it will build and become busy again


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

We had some massive spam problems and a few twats trolling the forum and it drove people away, shame, we had a great forum for a while!


----------



## Phase (Dec 27, 2012)

well hopefully it will pick up again. im trying to spread the word


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I only really have time to post on here when I am on night shifts, but we had an old browser installed by the IT Dept. which disabled the login option. Now they upgraded I can finally get back on here.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Phase said:


> well hopefully it will pick up again. im trying to spread the word


Oh good, please do!


----------

